# What is this song?



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the name of the song that he is singing in the very beginning?






Thank you.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

It's 'All'idea di quel metallo', a duet from Rossini's The Barber of Seville.


----------

